# Crysis 3 (CE3) Tech-Trailer



## NeRo1987 (10. August 2012)

Ich verlinke einfach mal das Video, obwohl das eigentlich gegen die Richtlinien verstößt...

Aber manchmal sagen Bilder bzw. Videos einfach mehr wie Worte... 

Meine Meinung: Spätestens zu Weihnachten muss ich wohl oder übel meinen PC aufrüsten, C3 ist vorbestellt 

Viel Spaß 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JWvgETOo5ek

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## KayJay (10. August 2012)

Nach dem unglaublich mießem Support bei Crysis 2 wird Crysis 3 für mich kein Launchkauf.  Gamebreaking Bugs wurden nie behoben (zB. wenn man sich erst im Multiplayer Menu einloggt anstelle beim Startbildschirm löscht es einem den ganzen Upgradefortschritt eines bestimmten Teils, und es konnte passieren dass der ganze Kampagnienfortschritt gelöscht wird.) nicht einmal 2 Monate nach Release wurde nichts mehr gegen Cheater unternommen. Stattdessen hieß es dass ihre Anti-Cheatmethode völlig ausreicht (welches leider so schlecht war dass schon in der Beta gecheatet wurde, und in der Vollversion dann schon von Day 1 ab bis heute).  Nein, bei so schwachem Support wird beim Nachfolger gewartet bis es sehr günstig ist (eigentlich sollte man es ja boykottieren aber dazu gefiel mir der SP zu gut).


----------



## NeRo1987 (10. August 2012)

Mir egal was mit Crysis 2 war, ehrlich gesagt würd ich mir den dritten Teil auch nur wegen dem wahrscheinlich guten Singleplayer und vor allem wegen der Grafik kaufen,
und mein Gott, 50 Euro für´s Game... Was hab ich schon Geld für anderen Sch... ausgegeben am Wochenende...   
Grafisch spricht mich das Spiel total an, noch nie gab es ein Game in diesem Setting...!


----------



## PCGH_Marc (10. August 2012)

Hammer! Alleine die Kröte und der Alligator


----------



## da_exe (10. August 2012)

Wenn ich bei Crytek was mit Tesselation seh, zuck ich automatisch zusammen  Hoffentlich wirds diesmal nich so inflationär benutzt wie im 2. Teil. 
Alles in allem sieht das schon ziemlich geil aus. must have !


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2012)

Seit ich Arkham City gespielt hab, steh ich total auf Tessellation! 

Mal sehen, ich bin eigentlich nich so der C-Fan. Aber wenn der Rest vom Spiel stimmt, vielleicht könnte es ja was für mich sein.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. August 2012)

Mal schauen wie dann das Spiel wird da in Tech Demos keine Leistung für KI, Scripts usw. verwendet wird was man dann wieder der Grafik "anrechnen" kann um sie schöner gestalten zu können. Aber natürlich zählt auch das Gameplay und Story (Spielbare Grafikdemos gab es mMn schon genug). Mal abwarten wie gut das Spiel wirklich wird.
Bin gespannt.


----------



## strelok (10. August 2012)

Ich sehe es schon, Totalabsturzt mit gtx580.


----------



## KayJay (10. August 2012)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Mir egal was mit Crysis 2 war, ehrlich gesagt würd ich mir den dritten Teil auch nur wegen dem wahrscheinlich guten Singleplayer und vor allem wegen der Grafik kaufen,
> und mein Gott, 50 Euro für´s Game... Was hab ich schon Geld für anderen Sch... ausgegeben am Wochenende...
> Grafisch spricht mich das Spiel total an, noch nie gab es ein Game in diesem Setting...!


 Schreib das nochmal wenn dein Singleplayerfortschritt von einem Tag zum nächsten völlig gelöscht ist und Crytek den Bug niemals beheben wird obwohl sie davon wissen.


----------



## xTc (10. August 2012)

Echt schick, die Grafik kann einiges.
Vorallem Alligator im Wasser und das grüne Gemüse am Boden wenn der Heli landet.


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:
			
		

> Mal abwarten wie gut das Spiel wirklich wird.
> Bin gespannt.



Zumals ja auch immer von der verwendeten Graka abhängig ist, obs eben so gut aussieht wie in der Demo oder halt eben schlechter...


----------



## Star_KillA (10. August 2012)

Da steht Free to Play ?! Also kostet das Spiel auch nichts Freundchen  ( naiv Mode on)


----------



## DaStash (10. August 2012)

Wirklich beeindruckend, vor allem da die Engine sehr gut zu skallieren scheint. Anders kann ich mir jedenfalls die Unterstützung für aktuelle Konsolen nicht erklären.

Bin sehr gespannt auf den dritten Teil. 

MfG


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2012)

Muhahaha Top Secret Toad Tech  
Sieht auf jeden Fall richtig gut aus!  


Btw mit Free 2 Play werden sie wohl das neue SDK bzw den neuen Sandbox Editor meinen ^^

Edit:  Wenn die Grafik der Frösche ingame wirklich so ist dann werd ich wohl Anfangs herumstehen und Frösche betrachten...


----------



## NeRo1987 (10. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Muhahaha Top Secret Toad Tech
> Sieht auf jeden Fall richtig gut aus!
> 
> 
> ...


 
Bei Crysis 1 waren es eben die Schildkröten, bei Teil 3 werden es halt die Frösche sein 

ich seh jetz schon das erste "Frosch-Weitwurf" Video in Youtube


----------



## marvelmaster (10. August 2012)

Sieht freilich sehr schick aus.
Aber wennich das dann auf meinem PC zogge ohne 12312731273 fache Kantenglättung un mit Config reduzierten Entwicklerseitigen Details sieht nichmehr so aus...allein die Scene wo der Heli im dem Gras landet ... bezweifle das das ingame in Echtzeit so dargestellt werden wird...fürs Video wurde wahrscheinlich Entwicklermaschine mit Crysis1 FPS Trick "_fixed_time_step" oder so...
Aber lasse mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren.


----------



## Account gelöscht am 11.01.2013 (5) (10. August 2012)

Naja ein Frosch in HD und der Rest mit einer 5 Megapixel Kamera können sie behalten den Müll!(Die Texturen sind *******)  Werd mir zwar an Weihnachten ein Grafikkarten Monster reinstecken aber gewiss nicht für Crysis 3.


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2012)

> Naja ein Frosch in HD und der Rest mit einer 5 Megapixel Kamera können sie behalten den Müll!



Check ich nicht...


----------



## veteran (10. August 2012)

Und ich hoffe das Tesslation( High Res. Texturen) und DX11 gleich mit dabei sind, so wie auf dem Video beworben und nicht als Patch nachgereicht werden


----------



## TempestX1 (10. August 2012)

christian345 schrieb:


> Naja ein Frosch in HD und der Rest mit einer 5 Megapixel Kamera können sie behalten den Müll!


 5 Megapixel ist eine Auflösung von 2592x1944 somit eindeutig mehr als Full HD (1280x1080). Keine Ahnung was du damit ausdrücken willst aber du scheinst nicht wirklich Ahnung von Auflösungen zu haben.


----------



## Corn696 (10. August 2012)

TempestX1 schrieb:


> 5 Megapixel ist eine Auflösung von 2592x1944 somit eindeutig mehr als Full HD (1280x1080). Keine Ahnung was du damit ausdrücken willst aber du scheinst nicht wirklich Ahnung von Auflösungen zu haben.



Full HD ist wohl eher 1920x1080


----------



## Tiz92 (10. August 2012)

Toll, sieht gut aus und vielleicht streckt es endlich eine 7970 oder 680 in Full HD ohne SGSSAA oder Downsampling auf 20-25 FPS. Das wäre wieder toll. 

Bin neugierig ob Metro Last Light oder C3 besser aussieht, auf jeden Fall beides Grafikbomben die BF3 vom Trohn hauen werden.


----------



## TempestX1 (10. August 2012)

Corn696 schrieb:


> Full HD ist wohl eher 1920x1080


Woops Stimmt. Aber trotzdem weniger als 5 Megapixel


----------



## majinvegeta20 (10. August 2012)

Haaaaaaaammmeeeeerrrrrr!!! Sag ich da nur!!! 

Hoffentlich wird nicht schon wieder an der Physik gespart. Will so eine Physik wie in Crysis 1 haben. 
Ansonsten....tja GTX 580 wird da wohl nicht mehr für max ausreichen. Mano.


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2012)

majinvegeta20 schrieb:


> Haaaaaaaammmeeeeerrrrrr!!! Sag ich da nur!!!
> 
> Hoffentlich wird nicht schon wieder an der Physik gespart. Will so eine Physik wie in Crysis 1 haben.
> Ansonsten....tja GTX 580 wird da wohl nicht mehr für max ausreichen. Mano.


 
Naja abwarten  Mal schauen wie das Game laufen wird aber ich ahne das es ziemlich heftig wird für aktuelle Grafikkarten ^^


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2012)

Was mich wundert, bei all der Physik bekommen dies nicht hin, die Bäume richtig mit den Ästen und Blättern wackeln zu lassen. Ist mir gerade im Video aufgefallen. Aber das ist immer so. Wasser, Wellen, Stoff, kein Problem. Aber bei Bäumen siehts immer kaxxe aus...  Nicht nur Crysis, einfach immer. Bei jedem Spiel.


----------



## Robonator (10. August 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, bei all der Physik bekommen dies nicht hin, die Bäume richtig mit den Ästen und Blättern wackeln zu lassen. Ist mir gerade im Video aufgefallen. Aber das ist immer so. Wasser, Wellen, Stoff, kein Problem. Aber bei Bäumen siehts immer kaxxe aus...  Nicht nur Crysis, einfach immer. Bei jedem Spiel.


 
Also bei Arma 2 sieht das eigentlich ganz okay aus.


----------



## PC GAMER (10. August 2012)

Einfach nur Geil 

Jetzt nur noch die Story und alles ist wie bei Crysis


----------



## Seabound (10. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Also bei Arma 2 sieht das eigentlich ganz okay aus.



Ich sollte hinzufügen, "bei jedem Spiel, dass ich gespielt hab".


----------



## Tiz92 (10. August 2012)

Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Was mich wundert, bei all der Physik bekommen dies nicht hin, die Bäume richtig mit den Ästen und Blättern wackeln zu lassen. Ist mir gerade im Video aufgefallen. Aber das ist immer so. Wasser, Wellen, Stoff, kein Problem. Aber bei Bäumen siehts immer kaxxe aus...  Nicht nur Crysis, einfach immer. Bei jedem Spiel.


 
Bei Stalker im Prinzip auch. Da bewegen sie sich zwar nur wenig, aber sieht gut aus.


----------



## McClaine (10. August 2012)

ich wart erst mal ab. in Teil 2 wurden etliche Versprechungen gemacht, wenig davon auch gehalten-konsolenport.
Vielleicht überraschen die Jungs mal wieder, so wie in crysis 1


----------



## Low (11. August 2012)

Es sieht zumindest sehr geil aus


----------



## blackout24 (11. August 2012)

Also ich fand das zumindest bei Crysis 2 stellenweise doch sehr bescheiden aussah. Gerade, wenn sonst
alles relativ hochwertig ist, fallen dann irgendwelche Müllberge die aus 3 Polygonen bestehen und mit ner hässlichen Textur überzogen sind die harrscharf auf dem Asphalt aufhört sehr auf.


----------



## Gast1668381003 (11. August 2012)

NeRo1987 schrieb:


> Bei Crysis 1 waren es eben die Schildkröten, bei Teil 3 werden es halt die Frösche sein
> 
> ich seh jetz schon das erste "Frosch-Weitwurf" Video in Youtube



1. *Toads* = *Kröten*, *Frogs* = *Frösche* 

2. Kröten hat man bei Crysis Warhead auch schon als Gag eingebaut: mit ganz viel Glück konnte man insgesamt ca 6 Bücher finden - allerdings muss man dafür wirklich eine halbe Ewigkeit suchen. Auf jedem Buch war eine Kröte - wenn man alle aufgehoben hat und anschließend weggeworfen, dann explodieren die Bücher und am Ende, wenn der Endgegner besiegt ist, gibt's eine Überraschung  

Ich bin mal gespannt, inwiefern diese ganzen Effekte im fertigen Spiel tatsächlich in diesem Maße eingesetzt werden (speziell der extreme Funkenflug, der dichte Rauch und diese volumetrischen Nebelschatten) und inwiefern sie In-game überhaupt zur Geltung kommen.
Im Eifer des Gefechts wahrscheinlich kaum...aber ich weiß schon was ich, der ich ein totaler Grafik-Junkie bin, machen werde: jedes tesselierte Blatt und jeden Schatteneffekt usw. minutenlang genau studieren

Bin auch mal gespannt, ob man die Kröten wieder aufheben kann.

Der Aligator ist auch so'n Highlight - kann's kaum erwarten ihm gegenüberzutreten. Hoffentlich gibt's in den folgenden Leveln noch mehr Viecher - fände ich sau geil


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2012)

> 2. Kröten hat man bei Crysis Warhead auch schon als Gag eingebaut: mit ganz viel Glück konnte man insgesamt ca 6 Bücher finden - allerdings muss man dafür wirklich eine halbe Ewigkeit suchen. Auf jedem Buch war eine Kröte - wenn man alle aufgehoben hat und anschließend weggeworfen, dann explodieren die Bücher und am Ende, wenn der Endgegner besiegt ist, gibt's eine Überraschung


Danke jetzt hab ich den Drang wieder Warhead zu installieren und alle Kröten zu suchen >.<


----------



## JoshuaNRW (11. August 2012)

So gut wie es auch aussieht, ich würde echt gerne wissen wie hoch die Hardwareanfoderungen werden um wirklich diese Grafik sehen zu können obwohl bei der Action ich nicht auf Blätter oder Äste achte. 
Aber ist schon verdammt geile Grafikpracht, wenn sie es wirklich schaffen das in das Spiel zu packen und dabei die Hardwareanfoderungen nicht in Unermessliche zu treiben kann es, vorausgesetzt Story und KI stimmen, wieder ein Game werden wie es Crysis 1 war.  
Ich bin mal gespannt und lass mich überraschen denn eigentlich bin ich der SP Player, bin in MP eh meist der Looser bei den Cracks , alle 30 Sec. zu sterben macht eben nicht grade Laune 
Motzt erst wenn es raus ist und nicht jetzt schon


----------



## MysticBinary82 (11. August 2012)

Technologie Top, Story wie schon bei jedem Crysis wieder mächtiger Flop.

Ich muss sagen ne Engine bauen können die Jungs und Mädels von Crytech aber ne sinnvolle Story erzählen ist nicht ihre stärke. Klar wird auch Crysis 3 wieder nur eine Techdemo für die Cryengine 3 um diese an möglichst viele Firmen lizensieren zu können. Vllt. werde ich aber auch positiv überrascht und die Story ist zur abwechslung mal glaubhaft. Jedoch gehe ich lieber vom schlimmsten aus, so ist die enttäuschung im nachhinein nicht so groß.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (11. August 2012)

Du hast also Crysis 3 bereits durchgespielt und kannst die Story beurteilen? Guess not ... das Ding sieht grandios aus und hat ein famoses Gameplay, da muss die Story IMO nicht Oskar-reif sein.


----------



## Kredar (11. August 2012)

Die Grafik ist wie immer ein Hammer. Wenn der Rest auch noch stimmig ist (Story, usw.) dann ist das Spiel gekauft .

mfg


----------



## Spone (11. August 2012)

grafisch sieht es natürlich 1a aus, da gibt es nichts zu meckern
aber kaufen werde ich es mir dann doch nicht da mir die story in spielen doch sehr wichtig ist und die crysis serie damit bisher leider noch nie gepunktet hat


----------



## Rizzard (11. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast also Crysis 3 bereits durchgespielt und kannst die Story beurteilen? Guess not ... das Ding sieht grandios aus und hat ein famoses Gameplay, da muss die Story IMO nicht Oskar-reif sein.


 
Kann mir auch nicht erklären wie man da jetzt schon was schlecht reden kann. Das Setting find ich genial und es wird eine sehr dichte Atmosphäre vermittelt.


----------



## Fischer995 (11. August 2012)

Sah mir ziehmlich nach Playsi oder Xbox grafik aus. Wenn ichs mir hol, dann nur für PC


----------



## Gast1668381003 (11. August 2012)

Spone schrieb:


> ...
> aber kaufen werde ich es mir dann doch nicht da mir die story in spielen doch sehr wichtig ist und die crysis serie damit bisher leider noch nie gepunktet hat



Die Crysis-Serie hat noch nie mit mit einer Story gepunktet ? Dann sind Ego-Shooter wahrlich nicht das richtige für dich und du solltest eher ein Buch lesen oder nen Film schauen, oder eben bei RPGs bleiben 

P.S.: es gibt Shooter, die mit einer besseren Story aufwarten, aber das sind auch nur nur eine Handvoll - der Rest macht es kein bisschen besser.


----------



## Robonator (11. August 2012)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Sah mir ziehmlich nach Playsi oder Xbox grafik aus. Wenn ichs mir hol, dann nur für PC


 
WTF? Das ist doch ganz sicher keine Konsolen Grafik! Das ist PC!


----------



## Rizzard (11. August 2012)

Fischer995 schrieb:


> Sah mir ziehmlich nach Playsi oder Xbox grafik aus. Wenn ichs mir hol, dann nur für PC



Geb ich dir recht. Auf PC dürfte es dank der besseren Hardware noch etwa 10 mal besser aussehen als in dem Video.
Crytek hat es geschafft, diese unglaubliche Grafik auf die Konsolen zu bekommen. Wenn man das so sieht könnte man glatt meinen das Ganze würde eine GTX680 zum Schwitzen bringen, aber wie du richtig erkannt hast, packen das wohl auch die Konsolen.


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (11. August 2012)

veteran schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe das Tesslation( High Res. Texturen) und DX11 gleich mit dabei sind, so wie auf dem Video beworben und nicht als Patch nachgereicht werden


 
DX11 auf jeden Fall - denn einige der im Video gezeigten Effekte sind ohne DX11 nicht zu machen. Für die Global Illumination, die pixelgenauen Wasserspiegelungen und die Kaustiken (sofern auch diese über den Screen Space laufen) ist zwingend DX11 von nöten, sonst klappt das nicht.
Sehr beeindruckend, der Trailer. Sieht 1a aus.


----------



## Krammer (12. August 2012)

Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Geb ich dir recht. Auf PC dürfte es dank der besseren Hardware noch etwa 10 mal besser aussehen als in dem Video.
> Crytek hat es geschafft, diese unglaubliche Grafik auf die Konsolen zu bekommen. Wenn man das so sieht könnte man glatt meinen das Ganze würde eine GTX680 zum Schwitzen bringen, aber wie du richtig erkannt hast, packen das wohl auch die Konsolen.


 Das war PC Grafik! Es wurden ja DX 11 gezeigt (tessellation).. Wenn dir das auch noch nicht reicht, dann solltest du noch 10 Jahre Winterschlaf machen ..


----------



## Spone (12. August 2012)

Nightlight schrieb:


> Die Crysis-Serie hat noch nie mit mit einer Story gepunktet ? Dann sind Ego-Shooter wahrlich nicht das richtige für dich und du solltest eher ein Buch lesen oder nen Film schauen, oder eben bei RPGs bleiben
> 
> P.S.: es gibt Shooter, die mit einer besseren Story aufwarten, aber das sind auch nur nur eine Handvoll - der Rest macht es kein bisschen besser.


 shooter gehören nach wie vor zu meinen lieblingsgenre und andere entwickler (ich gebe zu es sind nicht viele) schaffen es doch auch eine halbwegs interessante geschichte zu erzählen
ich meine die battlefield 3 kampange ist storytechnisch auch keine meisterleistung aber trotzdem war ich dort bedeutend besser unterhalten als bei crysis 2 welches ich nach einer woche direkt wieder verkauft habe
und mit rpg's kann ich bis auf wenige ausnahmen nicht viel anfangen

naja mit far cry hat crytek damals ein top spiel entwickelt, danach kamen nur noch nette grafikdemos für die cryengine


----------



## Rizzard (12. August 2012)

Krammer schrieb:


> Das war PC Grafik! Es wurden ja DX 11 gezeigt (tessellation).. Wenn dir das auch noch nicht reicht, dann solltest du noch 10 Jahre Winterschlaf machen ..



Ich dachte mir schon das mein Posting komplett ohne Smileys nicht verstanden wird.


----------



## vanWEED (12. August 2012)

also an der engine gibt es nix zu meckern(wenn doch ist es auf höchstem niveau)und ausserdem ist sie made in germany......der mercedes unter denn engines^^


----------



## Robonator (12. August 2012)

vanWEED schrieb:


> also an der engine gibt es nix zu meckern(wenn doch ist es auf höchstem niveau)und ausserdem ist sie made in germany......der mercedes unter denn engines^^


 
Mercedes? Ich find Audi schöner, für mich isses der Audi unter den Engines


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. August 2012)

PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Du hast also Crysis 3 bereits durchgespielt und kannst die Story beurteilen? Guess not ... das Ding sieht grandios aus und hat ein famoses Gameplay, da muss die Story IMO nicht Oskar-reif sein.


 
Sorry aber genau da wiederspreche ich dir vollkommen. Was treibt einem an, ein Spiel weiter zu speilen? Das tolle gameplay oder die Story. Ich hab schon viele spiele liegen gelassen wo das gameplay mehr als in ordnung war aber die story einfach lam. Ich wollte sogar Crysis 1 und 2 ein zweites mal durchspielen aber ich habs nie wirklich geschafft. Ich hab die ersten paar level gespielt und war gelangweilt.
Und ja bei einer so dünnen Story kann ich mir gut ausmalen wie es weiter geht und endet.

Wenn du in der lage bist beim einschalten deines Rechners dein Gehirn auszuschalten dann super, sei froh und genieße es aber bitte Urteile nicht über andere ihren Geschmack wenn du nur deine eigenen Ansprüche als Maß ansetzen kannst, OK.


----------



## Veriquitas (12. August 2012)

In erster Line geht in Spielen immer um das Gameplay sonst kannste dir auch nen Film reinziehen.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. August 2012)

Ebend, ein Spiel lebt durch das Gameplay, auf Quicktime-Event-Titel samt Story kann ich verzichten - da gehe ich lieber hier ins Magnum.


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. August 2012)

Wenn dem so ist, kannst du auch Pong spielen... Null Story aber super easy gameplay.

Ich weiß ja nicht was du für Spiele spielst aber mich erinner heutzutage Spiele mehr an Filme (eben interaktiv) als an Pong.

Aber das ist Geschmackssache und ich mag mein Gehirn nicht ausschalten wenn ich Spiele. Es muss nicht tiefgründig sein aber es sollte Logisch, in sich geschlossen und glaubwürdig sein. Sprich man sollte einen Plot haben der mehr als nur 3 Sätze lang ist.


----------



## PCGH_Marc (12. August 2012)

Crysis auf Delta ist mit abgeschaltetem Hirn nicht möglich.


----------



## Rizzard (12. August 2012)

Die Story kann bei Crysis kaum überzeugen, aber das Gameplay ist genial. Da können nur wenige Ego-Shooter mithalten.


----------



## Asus4ever (12. August 2012)

Lol...Redakteur vs User...kann ja spaßig werden...

Mal davon abgesehen, find ich den Trailer einfach nur Hammer, Crysis gefällt mir eh!
PS: Vorgestern war ich ziemlich müde, wollte eig noch Crysis spielen (mal wieder), is nix, bin so oft gestorben 
Also nix mit abgeschaltetem Hirn


----------



## MysticBinary82 (12. August 2012)

Oh boy, why do I even bother...

Um es nochmal zu sagen. Die Technologie ist top aber Story wird wieder 0815 Michael Bay like müll.


----------



## Locuza (12. August 2012)

Robonator schrieb:


> Mercedes? Ich find Audi schöner, für mich isses der Audi unter den Engines


 DER BMW unten den Engines 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Sorry aber genau da wiederspreche ich dir vollkommen. Was treibt einem an, ein Spiel weiter zu speilen? Das tolle gameplay oder die Story. Ich hab schon viele spiele liegen gelassen wo das gameplay mehr als in ordnung war aber die story einfach lam. Ich wollte sogar Crysis 1 und 2 ein zweites mal durchspielen aber ich habs nie wirklich geschafft. Ich hab die ersten paar level gespielt und war gelangweilt.
> Und ja bei einer so dünnen Story kann ich mir gut ausmalen wie es weiter geht und endet.
> 
> Wenn du in der lage bist beim einschalten deines Rechners dein Gehirn auszuschalten dann super, sei froh und genieße es aber bitte Urteile nicht über andere ihren Geschmack wenn du nur deine eigenen Ansprüche als Maß ansetzen kannst, OK.


Weder Gameplay, noch Story müssen einen Gamer dazu antreiben ein Spiel zu spielen. Einige Spiele leben nur vom Gameplay, andere nur von der Geschichte und dennoch haben beide Sorten viele Fans. 
Mir reicht gutes Gameplay und gute Inszenierung der Welt aus, aber bei einigen Spielen brauche ich auch so ein bisschen Geschichte, damit ich überhaupt Sinn erkennen kann, dieses Spiel zu spielen und nicht mir 08/15 Gaming zu geben für gar nichts. Da kann ich auch Pong spielen, wie du es gesagt hast. 
Für mich bietet aber Crysis ein wirklich cooles Gameplay und die Inszenierung ist auch super. An einer etwas flachen Geschichte störe ich mich da eher weniger. 
Jeder hat seinen speziellen Fokus beim Spielen, deshalb gibt es bei jedem Spiel Haters und Lovers. 



PCGH_Marc schrieb:


> Ebend, ein Spiel lebt durch das Gameplay, auf Quicktime-Event-Titel samt Story kann ich verzichten - da gehe ich lieber hier ins Magnum.


Ich nicht, ich finde auch Heavy Rain und Beyond two Souls richtig cool. Aber das richtige Gesamtpaket macht es aus und die Abwechslung die man selber beim Spielen hat. Nur Crysis oder nur QTE-Games könnte ich mir nicht geben. 



MysticBinary82 schrieb:


> Wenn dem so ist, kannst du auch Pong spielen... Null Story aber super easy gameplay.
> 
> Ich weiß ja nicht was du für Spiele spielst aber mich erinner heutzutage Spiele mehr an Filme (eben interaktiv) als an Pong.
> 
> Aber das ist Geschmackssache und ich mag mein Gehirn nicht ausschalten wenn ich Spiele. Es muss nicht tiefgründig sein aber es sollte Logisch, in sich geschlossen und glaubwürdig sein. Sprich man sollte einen Plot haben der mehr als nur 3 Sätze lang ist.


Man verlangt vielleicht kein super easy gameplay mit Null Story, sondern ein gutes Gameplay mit einigen Möglichkeiten und Variationen, mit ein bisschen Hintergrundgeschichte. 




Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Die Story kann bei Crysis kaum überzeugen, aber das Gameplay ist genial. Da können nur wenige Ego-Shooter mithalten.


Ein Grund wieso ich das Spiel immer noch so gerne Spiele. Bei Assassins Creed 1 das gleiche. 
Wenn man ein Spiel durch hat, dann war's das mit der Story, ein zweites mal wird sie nicht so sehr überzeugen können. Das Gameplay auch nicht, aber wenn dieses sehr gut umgesetzt ist und eigenartig, dann rostet es nicht so schnell ein, wie eine Geschichte. 
Wie immer, meine Meinung


----------



## blackout24 (12. August 2012)

Wenn die Crysis 3 nun auch noch ne KI verpassen wird's vielleicht was. Beim zweiter konnte ich sobald ich auch nur die Siluette der Gegner sehen konnte
alles unter Beschuss nehmen und sah wie die Leute getroffen wurden, die aber einfach stehen blieben bis sie tot waren. Glaube Pantoffeltierchen haben
eine bessere KI.


----------



## Asus4ever (12. August 2012)

Popcorn holen war also berechtigt 

Na, ich würd sagen, ob ein Spiel gefällt, kommt immer noch zu einem großen Teil auf den eigenen Geschmack an, mir z.B. Gefällt so manches "ach-so-tolles" Spiel nicht, was von der Fachpresse oder anderen Leuten hochgelobt wird, dafür gefallen mir auch manche "schlechte" Spiele...


----------



## Pokerclock (12. August 2012)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten vorerst geschlossen.

EDIT

Es darf weitergehen, allerdings Ontopic und ohne Unterstellungen.


----------



## ULKi22 (13. August 2012)

Also wenn die Grafik auch Ingame wirklich so gut aussehen wird, könnte der 3. Teil ja wirklich ein würdiger Crysis Nachfolger werden, was Grafik betrifft. 
Dann würde man auch wieder einen Grund haben aufzurüsten.


----------



## Elvis3000 (13. August 2012)

die grafik ist bombe!......das crysis gameplay läuft mir auch gut rein,freu mich schon.


----------



## exa (13. August 2012)

strelok schrieb:


> Ich sehe es schon, Totalabsturzt mit gtx580.


 


Scholle_Satt schrieb:


> Zumals ja auch immer von der verwendeten Graka abhängig ist, obs eben so gut aussieht wie in der Demo oder halt eben schlechter...


 


marvelmaster schrieb:


> Sieht freilich sehr schick aus.
> Aber wennich das dann auf meinem PC zogge ohne 12312731273 fache Kantenglättung un mit Config reduzierten Entwicklerseitigen Details sieht nichmehr so aus...allein die Scene wo der Heli im dem Gras landet ... bezweifle das das ingame in Echtzeit so dargestellt werden wird...fürs Video wurde wahrscheinlich Entwicklermaschine mit Crysis1 FPS Trick "_fixed_time_step" oder so...
> Aber lasse mich natürlich gerne eines besseren belehren.


 


Blizzard23 schrieb:


> Geb ich dir recht. Auf PC dürfte es dank der besseren Hardware noch etwa 10 mal besser aussehen als in dem Video.
> Crytek hat es geschafft, diese unglaubliche Grafik auf die Konsolen zu bekommen. Wenn man das so sieht könnte man glatt meinen das Ganze würde eine GTX680 zum Schwitzen bringen, aber wie du richtig erkannt hast, packen das wohl auch die Konsolen.


 

Crytek war und ist dafür bekannt, Grafik der nächsten Generation zu machen, und das hat auch seinen Grund. Crytek Grafik ist so ausgelegt, dass sie nicht auf aktuellen 0815 Systemen in voller Pracht läuft, damit es zukunftsfähig ist. Soll heißen, nach einem Jahr ist die Grafik immer noch aktuell, und das ist auch gut so!

Das haben nur leider viele nicht gecheckt, und bei Crysis 1 direkt gemosert, warum es denn so hardwarehungrig ist... Bei Crysis 2 wollte man es besser machen und hat runtergeschraubt, das hatte man dann davon, bravo, liebe Nörgler!!! Statt froh zu sein, dass das Game Monate lang schick aussieht (auch nach dem nächsten Hardwarekauf), mosert man, warum es nicht gleich auf Maximum läuft, und nach 10 Monaten Altbackengrafik hat.

Ich für meinen Teil fänd es jedenfalls geil, wenn crytek die Latte nen gutes stück nach oben legt, und es bei Release auf keinem Käuflichen rechner auf Maximum läuft. So kann man die Welt mehrere Male entdecken, mit immer neuen Augenfreuden.

Volumetrische Elemente, Tesselation, und Wassereffekte sehen gut aus!!!


----------



## Locuza (13. August 2012)

@ exa
Stimme dir nicht bedingungslos zu. Man mosert über "schlechte Performance", bei sehr guter Optik. Wäre gute Performance bei sehr guter Optik nicht besser? Oder ist das nur ein Wunschdenken, weil jede weitere Steigerung ein deutliches mehr an Leistung zieht?
Aus Crysis konnte man auch lernen wie man Algorithmen und die Grafik-Pipeline effizienter gestalten könnte und dazu muss man nicht nur Parameter runter setzen, sondern wirklich etwas an der Vorgehensweise und den Berechnungen ändern. 
 Für uns wäre es vorteilhaft eine effiziente Grafik-Engine angeboten zu bekommen, die wirklich sehr gut skaliert. Über Bombast-Grafik die bei jedem ruckelt hat man nichts ein zu wenden, solange diese dennoch effizient ist und die niedrigeren Stufen sich absolut fair gegenüber der Performance verhalten.


----------



## Panto (14. August 2012)

die details und die schärfe, einfach nur krass.


----------



## Laggy.NET (14. August 2012)

Also dass Crysis wegen der schlechten Story ein schlechtes Spiel ist, ist ja mal weit hergeholt. Klar, die Story IST einfach nicht die beste. Aber für mich ist es vollkommen egal, ob nun das Gameplay schlecht ist, die Grafik, die Atmosphäre oder die Story.

Was stimmen muss ist für mich das Gesamtpaket dabei kann von mir aus ein oder zwei von dem genannten auch schlecht sein, solange der rest besser als bei anderen Spielen ist. 

Crysis bietet eben ne Grandiose optik ne tolle atmosphäre und ein gutes Gameplay das Spaß macht. Scheiß auf die Story, wenns einfach spaß macht das Spiel zu Spielen.
Bei anderen Titeln wie z.B. Mass Effect ist das Gameplay und die Grafik schlecht, dafür fasziniert mich die Story und die Atmosphäre.
Bei vielen rollenspielen ist es der Jäger und Sammler instinkt, der mich unterhält. So hat eben jede Genre und jedes Spiel seine Besonderheiten.

Und nur weil irgend was an nem Spiel schlecht ist wie z.B. die Story macht das nicht gleich das ganze Spiel schlecht. Oder ist für euch Portal auch schlecht, weil die Story stumpf ist? 
Das selbe könnte man bei Multiplayer Titeln wie LoL, Starcraft und co fragen. Wäre die Story ein entscheidendes Kriterium für ein gutes Spiel, warum werden dann diese Titel so häufig gespielt?


Also ich freu mich riesig auf Crysis 3. Kanns gar nicht erwarten mir die Grafik live anzusehen und durch das zerstörte Endzeit NewYork zu streifen.


----------



## butter_milch (15. August 2012)

Alleine wegen der Kröte am Ende würde ich es mir kaufen wollen  Aber Origin-Zwang und hunderte verschiedene Vorbestellerboni zwischen denen man dann noch entscheiden muss halten mich davon ab.


----------



## 3-way (15. August 2012)

Bissi wenig action, aber bombast-grafik.
Die Mukke muss ich mir auf jeden Fall beim pumpen geben.


----------



## Dynamitarde (15. August 2012)

Sieht richtig klasse aus.
Da hat sich Crytek wohl selbst übertrumpft.


----------

